

Ask HN: Please shoot down my web app idea - senko

While reading about Google's ajax crawling spec (#!), I was thinking it should be possible to automate generation of static snapshots to serve to search engines. It seems to me this would be useful to people doing client-side-JS-heavy sites, but who didn't build the escaped_fragment directly in their app.<p>I've set up a simple landing page describing it at http://pageamber.com/ to gather initial feedback (with a bit of buzzword bingo: SEO + AJAX seems like an instantly-recognizable benefit).<p>Would this be useful to people (enough to pay for it)? Should I invest time in building it?
======
senko
Clickable link: <http://pageamber.com/>

